# Droid bionic unlock bootloader bounty!!!



## jackdancerdroid (Jun 17, 2011)

FOUND THIS OVER AT XDA. PRETTY AWESOME. SPREAD THE WORD AND LETS GET THIS DONE...FINALLY!!!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1236725

DROID Bionic: Control It and You Control Everything

Requirements to Receive Bootloader Unlock Bounty
Be first person to create (or find from another source) a method of permanently unlocking the bootloader
Make a post in this thread with the following:
Proving it works with appropriate photos or screenshots
Providing full step-by-step instructions for which anyone else can follow
Wait for another member to follow the method and confirm it works
Claim your bounty via PM from donator(s)

List of Donators

rickatnight11 - $100 - Active with exceptions (See Post) *Contact member directly*
open1your1eyes0 - $50 - Active
bigfooot - $25 - Active
karthakon - $50 - Active
jbdan - $25 - Active
DracoDan - $50 - Active
anuraj1 - $50 - Active
deadlyv2 - $25 - Active
TheRedBull - $20 - Active
jxcgunrunna - $30 - Active
Seapup - $50 - Active
ClydeDroid - $25 - Active
JDBarlow - $20 - Active
mill guy - $20 - Active
scheatyj - $10 - Active
retracnaes - $25 - Active
retracnaes - $25 - Active with exceptions (See Post) *Expires @ 11:59PM on October 7th, 2011*
necroscopev - $21.68 - Active
lrs421 - $25 - Active

Total Donations - $646.68
Payment will be processed between each member and the bounty collector via PM on an individual basis.

Please be advised that if Motorola is to release the unlocked bootloader prior to any member of XDA's submission, this bounty automatically becomes invalidated.
__________________
Bounty for Droid Bionic Bootloader Unlock


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

....10 char

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jackdancerdroid (Jun 17, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> wooooooooot
> 
> sent from my droid bionic using tapatalk


i really hope that this gets done. The phone is so powerful. Just waiting for a release...(thats what she said) its like it is running a marathon whilst breathing through a coffee straw. So sad.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

agreed

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

